# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  New on here need a bit of advice on test prop

## hogden07

Hi everyone, like I said im new on here and , I am trying steroids for the 1st time. Im going to take test prop, how long should i take it for? and should i take anything when coming off it?
any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## kronik420

repost in here:

ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS

----------


## bdos

Read some stickys

----------

